# Inks



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2008)

These are the inks I've picked up along the way.
 Got a question for you ink guys;The milk glass jar is embossed-CARTERS G-18.Was this an ink well? Thanks A.J.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2008)

These arn't really my prized,just thought I'd post.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2008)

Found the milk and that Sanford's(next to the geo)in a giant pile of dirt excavated out of a bank that was part of the Santa Ana River.They were widening a road.HMMMM....Never really thought about going back now that the work is complete???????


----------



## ajohn (Dec 21, 2008)

Not so dark


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 21, 2008)

LOVE THOSE INKS .
     bill


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 30, 2008)

ajohn very nice indeed. thanks!~matt


----------



## idigjars (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice Ajohn.   Paul


----------

